# GoKart and their customer service!



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2013)

I know you'll think that I work for Gokart but honestly I don't, but in today's world, good service has to be applauded. 

My trolley flipped over a few days ago and didn't want to run properly when righted. With 3 months left of the 2 year warranty, I took the trolley down to their place near Canterbury where they assured me that they would sort it out in 2 hours

I left it with Rob and asked, whilst they were working on it for them to convert the speed dial to the modified one that automatically runs at the speed that you are walking at, and stops with a gentle pull on the grip. One hour and 10 minutes later my trolley comes back like new, and modified. I also bought a new cart bag and, best of all, in my hands, because they modified it, the warranty is extended for a further 2 years

Pretty good all round in my opinion


----------



## daymond (Jan 4, 2013)

Praise when praise is due.


----------



## palindromicbob (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a plan to get mine upgraded in august for that same reason. Another 2 year warranty and a fancy new way to control it.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 4, 2013)

palindromicbob said:



			I have a plan to get mine upgraded in august for that same reason. Another 2 year warranty and a fancy new way to control it.
		
Click to expand...



I guess you won't be popping in there and waiting while they fix it? They do make a decent cuppa?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2013)

The OP explains exactly why I am a fan of the product. It may not look as glamarous as other makes but it is functional (and in my case reliable) but I am happy that if I have a problem GK will go the extra mile to find a stress free resolution.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 18, 2013)

My trusty gokart trolley started to sound like a dalek in yesterdays round I think its a motor problem.

Debating whether to pay the extra Â£40 to get the upgrade done at the same time when I send it in for a service. I can't drop it in as their factory is too far from me. 

OP how are you finding the automatic control?


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			My trusty gokart trolley started to sound like a dalek in yesterdays round I think its a motor problem.

Debating whether to pay the extra Â£40 to get the upgrade done at the same time when I send it in for a service. I can't drop it in as their factory is too far from me. 

OP how are you finding the automatic control?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, the wheels are falling off both your sporting passions :rofl:


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 18, 2013)

Fish said:



			Oh dear, the wheels are falling off both your sporting passions :rofl:



Click to expand...

Like Wenger's Arsenal, Gokart will come good. :thup:


----------



## sona (Feb 18, 2013)

I am a big fan or GoKart and had mine two and a half years. Had it upgraded to automatic a year ago but I think I prefer the old knob speed control. When the battery died after ten months I received a replacement the next day.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback Sona. I'm also a big fan of Gokart and this the first real problem i've had with it and tbh their customer service has always been excellent.

Interested to know why you prefer the old knob, I like it the way it is but thats not to say that the automatic wont be an improvement. Its fear of the unknown.


----------



## sona (Feb 18, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			Thanks for your feedback Sona. I'm also a big fan of Gokart and this the first real problem i've had with it and tbh their customer service has always been excellent.

Interested to know why you prefer the old knob, I like it the way it is but thats not to say that the automatic wont be an improvement. Its fear of the unknown.
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes I find when pushing the handle to move off it does not start straight away and I have to push it a few strides before the drive starts, this usually is when going up a slope. I don't think I would go to the bother of having it changed back but it does get annoying .


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2013)

sona said:



			Sometimes I find when pushing the handle to move off it does not start straight away and I have to push it a few strides before the drive starts, this usually is when going up a slope. I don't think I would go to the bother of having it changed back but it does get annoying .
		
Click to expand...


The handle contains a small button/pad each side, one nearer you for forward and the other side for stop. On a hill start I sometimes try and locate the forward on which is on the left side of the handle on mine and I press that part  to get it going without having to push the trolley


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 18, 2013)

Sawtooth,

I've found in the past that it's worth phoning them and to talk it through - Chris or Rob are always very helpful and will give you honest advice.
Also they will probably organise for your trolley to be picked up and even lend you one while yours is being worked on.

Can't praise them enough!


----------



## sona (Feb 18, 2013)

chrisd said:



			The handle contains a small button/pad each side, one nearer you for forward and the other side for stop. On a hill start I sometimes try and locate the forward on which is on the left side of the handle on mine and I press that part  to get it going without having to push the trolley
		
Click to expand...


I did not know this, LH side to start, so I have randomly pressed either side. Good info I will try this when electric trolleys are allowed  on the course.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 18, 2013)

Golfmmad said:



			Sawtooth,

I've found in the past that it's worth phoning them and to talk it through - Chris or Rob are always very helpful and will give you honest advice.
Also they will probably organise for your trolley to be picked up and even lend you one while yours is being worked on.

Can't praise them enough!
		
Click to expand...

Yes will do cheers mate.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 15, 2013)

Sending me a free travel bag for the GoKart to apologise for the fact that I'm not completely satisfied with their umbrella holder (not long enough for my brolly).

Superb service and delighted I chose to go with them.


----------

